# Nikon Coolpix AW110 Lighting?



## Meldina (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello everyone! First time poster, recommended from my boyfriend who always turns to the helpful members of techsupportforum.com for answers.

I own a Nikon Coolpix Aw110, FORMERLY a DSLR Owner (rest in pieces) since I love photography and wanted a small, but practical camera instead of going straight for the heavy artillery again i've settled with this lovely little device.

Don't get me wrong, I love it, BUT i do have a question and hope that someone may have an answer!

With DSLR's, it's easy to adjust the lighting to capture what you see, i'm wondering if anyone knows if it's possible to do this with the Aw110? 

I can take decent pictures with it, of course turning off flash for certain scenarios, but what's bothering me is it always seems to add it's OWN lighting to the picture. Is there any way to disable this? It's useful for some scenarios, but other times i'd like to capture the natural lighting without having the 'filler' lighting be put into place. I've checked through the Manual and unless i've missed it, can't find anything that pertains to this specific thing.

Any help is greatly appreciated! Thank you in advance!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If it's not in the manual, I don't know what to say. Could you post a sample image? Can you adjust the EV value? Maybe it's auto setting it higher to gather more light.

Although it's in the past, did you look at any mirrorless interchangeable lens cameras, like micro 4/3? I have one and with the right lens, it's a very compact and pocketable camera. It has the power and options of the big boys with the size of a compact.


----------



## Meldina (Dec 27, 2013)

It will be hard to get a comparison picture with the regular lighting (which is what i'm mainly wanting to capture) and the 'added' lighting that it seems to throw in there, but I will do my best and post what I get from it!

I know the Aw110 has adjustable exposure settings, but it still does it no matter what setting it's on, I mean... NORMALLY That would be an awesome feature, there's just some times i'd like to turn it off to capture the light i'm seeing as opposed to the added such.

It doesn't have a manual setting to go through and adjust the F and Exposure manually, all it seems to have on it are a fair ammount of scene choices, lots of filters and special addons, and two seperate auto choices. One will auto pic a setting, the other is just regular and will use flash or no flash as it deems fit *unless you disable it of course, that's possible* but if you do disable it on that specific setting, it still grabs the light, really difficult for indoor photo's without flash trying to hold it still lmao i'd hate to set up a tripod just to take average pictures, christmas eve/morning was rough.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Most point & shoot cameras, similarly with DSLR's, if left on an auto setting or even on aperture or shutter speed priority will compensate by adjusting one or more of the 3 exposure variables (aperture, shutter speed, ISO) to try to achieve what the camera's manufacturers have deemed "correct exposure" - they will attempt to give the widest tonal range usually. This often means the image will look quite different to how you see it - a darkish scene will have the settings tweaked to appear "normal" etc. 
A good example of this is evening or dawn light - the camera will adjust the settings to try to "even out" the tonal range, even if this means sunset skies are lightened.
To combat this you have to trick the camera into thinking it has the correct settings - if your camera has some kind of exposure lock (often achieved by half pushing the button down) you can have it expose for specific sections of an image then recompose the image while holding the button half depressed before shooting it. Watch your focus using this technique as a button half pressed is also usually fixing the focus setting.
You may also be able to choose where in the image the camera is selecting exposure settings.
You can sometimes, with a little bit of "taste & try" use some of the scene modes to help - either by using them for what they are supposed to do OR by using them to counteract the camera's auto setting selections.
eg: if you have a darkish scene and the camera insists on rendering it nice & light use the "sports" mode to increase the shutter speed and so darken the image


----------

